# Framing Nailers



## nstephens (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm preparing to star framing a new house and am wondering about which framing nailer to buy. I know I want the one that shoots the full head nails, but there are ones with different angles and types of nails. Which type of nails are least expensive to buy? Any advice would be helpful!


----------



## alig04 (Apr 12, 2010)

Paslode Powerframer, I just picked one up and it is great. Will shoot round head nails, paper collated so no plastic flying in your face. This nailer is very powerful yet light and compact, check it out: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4253246466085951139#


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Paslode is a fine gun--I bought a porter cable about 5 years ago when my trusty Senco took a walk.

It's served me well.(Mine is a clipped head--I believe Porter Cable also makes a round head gun.)


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Nov 4, 2008)

Hitachi. Great gun. Mine is awesome. 8 years young and still driving as if it was new. I even bought the new Bosch..... it stays in the tool box while I am going to town with the Hitachi!:thumbsup:


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I will second CrpntrFrk recommendation about Hitachi..............:thumbsup: 

Bought mine in 1995, This gun has seen many many years of piece work framing, and I have never done any thing to it for repair. As with all nail guns just drop a few drops of oil before every use and it will treat you well. This gun is like superman to. Leaps from tall buildings in a single bound and keeps on nailing. :laughing:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

About the angle question, the only advantage I can think of is that with an angled nailer, you can get into tight corners a little better that with the straight. I think you usually pay a little more for them too.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

Porter Cable FR350A, Ive used them many times and have heard great things about them here and elsewhere. I bought my own last year at depot, about $180. You can also get reconditioned if you want to save a few bucks. Senco is on par, Paslode wouldnt disappoint either. Biggest down fall to air tools is a compressor that lacks the balls to run em.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

nstephens said:


> ....but there are ones with different angles and types of nails. ......


Here are some answers from Senco:
http://www.senco.com/con_rem/QACat.aspx?qacat=1
.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

also vote hitachi, they just make really really good nailers. light and very high quality.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Any thoughts on the coil type nailers?
I've got a Makita that does well with 16d nails but 8d can often jam between sticks of nails if I'm not paying attention. The thinner gauge allows two nails to be loaded into the chamber (the last nail of one stick and the first of the next). Also, I find I'm running out of nails too often when you're buzzing along, especially when nailing off sheathing.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

If anyone is thinking of going cheap and has a Harbor Frieght near by, I haven't had a problem with the Chicago angled nailer that usually goes for around $59-$89. Well, I did have to adjust the foot for 2.5" nails, and it is a bit loud (as I want it to be  ) . My store will honor replacement within 3 years of purchase. Good balance, not too heavy, hasn't jammed yet, has a delicate touch for 2x2" fir.

Should hold up like a Porter Cable, or at least it's built just like one.


----------

